# صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري



## Coptic Man (25 أبريل 2008)

*" صــورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يــسوع الناصري "*​ 
- في السنة السابعة عشر من حكم الامبراطور طباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر مارس بمدينة اورشليم المقدس في عهد الحبرين حنان وقيافا حكم بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في ندوة مجمع الرقورين علي يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بين لصين بناء علي الشهادات الكثيرة المبينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبته ان يسوع الناصري .

( أولا ) مضل يسوق الناس الي الضلال .
( ثانيا ) يغري الناس علي الشغب والهياج .
( ثالثا ) عدو للناموس .
( رابعا ) يدعو نفسه ابن الله .
( خامسا ) يدعو نفسه كذبا انه ملك اسرائيل .
( سادسا ) دخل الهيكل ومعه جم غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل .

*فلهذا*​ 
- يأمر بيلاطس البنطي كورنيليوس قادئ المئة بأن يأتي بيسوع المذكور الي المكان المعد لقتله وعليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتعدي لتنفيذ ها الحكم فقيرا كان او غنيا .

*" بيان أسماء من وقعوا علي الحكم علي يسوع "*​ 
1- دانيال روباني فريسي .
2- يوحنا زوربابل .
3- روفائيل روباني .
4- كابيت .

وان يؤتي به الي خارج مدينة اورشليم من باب الطرني​ 
- قالت الجريدة التليانية ان هذا الحكم منقوش علي لوح من النحاس الاصفر باللغة العبرانية وعن جانبه هذه الكلمات ( وقد ارسل لكل سبط لوح من هذا )

- اما اكتشاف هذا اللوح فكان سنة 1280 م بمدينة اكويلا من اعمال نابولي اثناء البحث عن الاثارات الرومانية وبقي فيها الي ان وجده المندوبون العلميون الذين رافقوا الجيس الفرنسي حيث انتشب الحرب في جنوب ايطاليا محفظا عليه في علبة من الخشب الابنوس في خزانة الامتعة الكنائسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان القريب من نابولي ثم نقل هذا الاثر الجليل الي كنيسة كازيرناوبقي فيها الي ان تصرح لرهبان دير الكارتوزيان بناء علي طلبهم بحفظه عندهم جزء لهم من الضحايا التي بذلوها للجيش الفرنساوي في ايطاليا وكانت ترجمته الي اللغة الفرنسية حرفا بحرف بمعرفة اعضاء اللجنة العليا ويحصل رينون علي رسم هذا اللوح ولما مات بيعت مكتبته واشتري اللورد هارود رسم اللوح المرسوم بمبلغ 2890 فرنك ومن مطابقة الاسباب الورادة في هذا اللوح لما هو وارد في الانجيل يستدل علي عدم وجود شبهة تاريخية تنفي وجود هذا اللوح .

*" وهاك أسماء الذين تشاوروا بالحكم علي يسوع المسيح "*
*" واقوالهم عليه "*​ 
1- يورام            : فهو العاصي الذي يستحق الموت علي حسب الشريعة .
2- سمعان الابرص : لماذا يحكم بالموت علي هذا البار .
3- ساراباس         : انزعوا عنه الحياة انزعوه من الدنيا .
4- دبارياس          : حيث أنه هيج الشعب فمستحق الموت .
5- نبراس           : فليطرح في هاوية الشقاء .
6- انولومبه         : لماذا كل هذه المدة المستطيلة ولم يحكم عليه بالموت .
7- يوشافاط         : اتركوه في السجن مؤبدا .
8- سابسي          : ان كان بارا او لم يكن فمستحق كاس الحمام حيث انه لم يحفظ شريعة ابائنا .
9- بيلاطس البنطي : اني برئ من دم هذا البار .
10- سابتل           : فلتقاصه حتي في المستقبل لا يكرز ضدنا .
11- أناس            : لايجب الحكم ابدا علي احد بالموت ما لم نسمع اقواله .
12- نيقوديموس     : ان شريعتنا لا نصر الحكم علي احد ما لم ناخد اولا اقاويله واخباره بما فعل .
13- يوطفار         : حيث ان هذا الانسان بصفته خدع فيطرد من المدينة .
14- روسموفين     : ما فائدة الشريعة ان لم تحفظ .
15- هارين          : ان كان بارا او لم يكن فمن حيث انه هيج الشعب بكرازته فمستحق العقاب .
16- ريفاز          : اجعلوه اولا يعترف بذنبه ومن ثم عاقبوه .
17- سوباط         : ان الشرائع لا تحكم علي احد بالموت .
18- يوسف الارماني : ان لم يكن أحد يدافع عن هذا البار فعار علينا .
19- ميزا              : ان كان بارا فلنسمع منه وان كان مجرما فلنطرده .
20- رحبعام           : لنا شريعة بحسبها يجب ان يموت .
21- كرسي رئيس الكهنة قيافا الذي هو رئيس الكهنة اليهود قد تنبا قائلا : لاتسمعوا منه شيئا ولا تعتبروه وان الاجدر بكم ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب جزاء عن هلاك الامة بأسرها .

*" صـــورة "*​ 
- انه قد بلغني ايها الملك قيصر انك ترغب معرفة ما اخبرك به الان فاعلم انه يوجد رجل في وقتنا هذا سائرا بالفضيلة العظيمة يدعي يسوع وان الشعب متخذه رسول الفضيلة وان تلاميذه يقولون عنه انه ابن خالق السموات والارض وكلما وجد يوجد فيهما فبالحقيقة ايها الملك انه يوميا اسمع عن يسوع هذا اشياء مستغربة فيقيم الموتي ويشفي المرضي بكلمة واحدة فقط وهو *انسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة مهيبة جدا حتي ان من نظر اليه التزم ان يحبه ويخافه وشعره بغاية الاستوئ متدرجا الي اذنيه ومن ثم الي كتفه بلون ترابي انما بالاكثر ذهولا الي جبينه غرة* ( اي علامة )* كعادة الناصريين ثم ان جبينه مسطوح وانما هو بهج ووجهه بغير تجعيد* ( اي عيوب ) *بمنخار معتدل ليس بفيه ادني عيب واما منظره فانه رؤوف ومسر وعيناه كأشعة الشمس ولا يمكن لانسان ان يحدق النظر في وجهه لطلعة ضيائه فيحنما يوبخ يرهب ومتي ارشد ابكي ويجتذب الناس الي محبته تراه فرحا جدا وقد قيل عنه انه ما نظر قط يضحك بل بالحري يبكي وذراعاه ويداه بغاية اللطافة والجمال ثم انه بالمفاوضة يأثر الكثيرين وانما مفاوضته نادرة وبوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام فيخال بمنظره وشخصه انه هو الرجل الاجمل* ( ويشبه كثيرا لامه التي هي احسن ما وجد بين النساء تلك النواحي )
فاذا كنت ترغب يا قيصر ان تشاهده اعلمني وانا ارسله اليك حالا من دون ابطاء
*ثم نظرا للعلوم فانه اذهل مدينة اورشليم باسرها لانه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون ان يدرس شيئا منها البته ويمشي شبه حافيا عريان الراس نظير المجانين فكثيرون اذ يرونه يستهزئون ولكن بحضرته وبالتكلم معه يرجف ويذهل وقيل انه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان في التخوم* وفي الحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين انه ما سمع قط اراء علمية كمثل ما يعلم يسوع هذا وكثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه الها ويعتقدون به وكثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه ويقولون انه مضاد شرائع جلالتك فتراني قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الاردياء ويقال عنه انه قط ما احزن احد بل بالعكس يخبرون عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه واختبروه انهم حصلوا منه علي انعامات كلية وصحة تامة فاذا انا بكليتي ممتلئا بطاعتك ولاتمام أوامر عظمتك وجلالتك .

" تحريرا من الديوان بمدينة أورشليم في نص شهر قمر ثاني من الجيل السابع "​ 
*يوليوس يوستوس *
*والي اليهودية* ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

*موضوع مهم فعلا يا مينا بجد حاجات كتير عرفتها مكنتش اعرفها بصراحة انا برشحة للمسابقة او تثبيته بس مش بعد العيد يتشال لا يتثبت فى المرشد الروحى او المسيحى العام*​


----------



## استفانوس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

سلام ونعمة
احب ان اشكرك حبيبي كوبتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز
وفي الحقيقة 
اول مرة اقرأ اسماء اعضاء المجلس اليهودي في زمن الرب يسوع
واتفق مع الاخت ميرنا
بان تاخذ نسخة منه للمنتدى المسيحي الكتابي 
ويثبت للاهمية
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك أبجر (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع!!!!


----------



## red_pansy (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*


*الللللللللة رااااااااائع فعلا*

*معلومات اول مرة اشوفها *

*جبت الحاجات دى منين ياوااااااااااااااااد ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك يامينا *

*وكل سنة وانت طيب*











​


----------



## challenger (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

ربنا يبارك فيك أخي Coptic Man
:yaka:

موضوع مهم جدا ً 

لكن من أين أتيت بها فبعضها معروف . . . يا ريت توضيح ( المصدر ) ؟

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*


موضوع فعلا اكثر من رااااااااائع يا كوبتيك 

ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
عن جد موضوع اكثر من رائع
 ومعلومات اول مرة اعرفها
ولا كمان وصف المسيح
يا لهوى.... خلتنى بجد نفسى اشوفه ( بعد عمرا طويل طبعا :smil12
ادخل بيه المسابقة لانه مهم جدا
وباذن المسيح هيكتسح *


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



ميرنا قال:


> *موضوع مهم فعلا يا مينا بجد حاجات كتير عرفتها مكنتش اعرفها بصراحة انا برشحة للمسابقة او تثبيته بس مش بعد العيد يتشال لا يتثبت فى المرشد الروحى او المسيحى العام*​


 
اي خدمة يا ميرنا علشان تعرفي بس اننا مش اي حاجة

وشكرا علي اقتراحك وها ابعتلك منه نسخة للمسيحي العام

وشكرا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> احب ان اشكرك حبيبي كوبتك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز
> وفي الحقيقة
> اول مرة اقرأ اسماء اعضاء المجلس اليهودي في زمن الرب يسوع
> ...


 
شكرا لدعمك يا استاذي الحبيب استفانوس

وشاكر محبتك الكبيرة وردك الجميل

ومبسوط جدا اني الموضوع عجبك

الرب معك


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



الراهب الاردني قال:


> فعلا موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع!!!!


 
شكرا عزيزي الراهب الاردني علي ردك المشجع

الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



red_pansy قال:


> *الللللللللة رااااااااائع فعلا*​
> *معلومات اول مرة اشوفها *​
> *جبت الحاجات دى منين ياوااااااااااااااااد ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *ربنا يباركك يامينا *​
> *وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


 
شكرا لردك الجميل خاااالص يا مرمر

وكويس خالص اني المعلومات كانت جديدة وعجبتك

بالنسبة للمصدر لما كنت في الدير لقيت صورة كبيرة متعلقة علي الكنيسة فيها كل المعلومات دي روحت اشتريت صورة زيها واول لما جيت كتبتهالكم هنا علشان عجبتني فعلا المعلومات اللي فيها

وثانكس علي ردك الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



challenger قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك أخي Coptic Man​
> :yaka:​
> موضوع مهم جدا ً ​
> لكن من أين أتيت بها فبعضها معروف . . . يا ريت توضيح ( المصدر ) ؟​


 
ويباركك اخي الحبيب challenger

واشكر الرب اني الموضوع حاز علي اعجابكم بالشكل ده

بالنسبة للمصدر كما اوضحت صورة دينية في دير في بلدي


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع فعلا اكثر من رااااااااائع يا كوبتيك ​
> ميرسى جدا لتعبك ربنا يباركك ​


 
شكرا يا مريمتي علي ردك الجميل المشجع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



جيلان قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
> *عن جد موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *ومعلومات اول مرة اعرفها*
> *ولا كمان وصف المسيح*
> ...


 
عنجد ثانكس يا جيلان

وبعدين عايزة تشوفي السيد المسيح بعد عمر طويل ليه ما ينفعش دلوقتي خلينا نخلص وبالمرة علشان تصليلنا فوق :smile01

اما موضوع المسابقة ده ها اشوفه مش عارف اتاخرت ولا ينفع لما اسائل الاستاذ توين

وشكرا بجد علي ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك يا جيلان


----------



## the servant (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

تسلم ايدك عزيزي مينا فعلا بيفكرنا بالايام اللي رب المجد قد فيها اثمي معاني الحب لينا

رب المجد يسوع قادر يدوم بهجة قيامتة المجيدة سنين عديدة وازمنة بهيجة بركة ستي العدرا


----------



## ارووجة (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

موضووع مميــــــز
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

*شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الرائع ده *​


----------



## vetaa (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

*بجد حلو خالص يا كوبتك
واول مرة اعرف حاجات كتيييييييير منة
والاسامى واللى قالوة عنة
بجد تسلم ايدك


ربنا يعوضك 
وكل سنة وانت بخير*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



the servant قال:


> تسلم ايدك عزيزي مينا فعلا بيفكرنا بالايام اللي رب المجد قد فيها اثمي معاني الحب لينا
> 
> رب المجد يسوع قادر يدوم بهجة قيامتة المجيدة سنين عديدة وازمنة بهيجة بركة ستي العدرا


 
شكرا لردك الجميل يا the servant

وربنا يباركك ويعوض محبتك الجميلة


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



ارووجة قال:


> موضووع مميــــــز
> ربنا يباركك اخي


 
ثانكس اختي العزيزة ارووجة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع الرائع ده *​


 
شكرا يا عفريت المنتدي علي ردك :smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*



vetaa قال:


> *بجد حلو خالص يا كوبتك*
> *واول مرة اعرف حاجات كتيييييييير منة*
> *والاسامى واللى قالوة عنة*
> *بجد تسلم ايدك*
> ...


 
كويس خالص انها كانت جديدة عليكي يا فيتا دي حاجة تسعدني

وشكرا علي ردك الجميل

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري*

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2010)

*نص الحكم علي السيد امسيح*

نص الحكم على يسوع


في السنة السابعة عشر من حكم الامبراطور طيباريوس قيصر 15 مارس بمدينة أورشليم المقدسة في عهد الحبرين حنانيا وقيافا حكم بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين على يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بين لصين بناء على الشهادات الكثيرة المبنية المقدمة من الشعب المثبتة أن يسوع الناصري (أولاً) مضل يسوق الناس إلى الضلال والهياج. (ثانياً) أنه يغري الناس على الشغب والهيجان. (ثالثاً)أنه عدو للناموس. (رابعاً) أنه يدعو نفسه ابن الله. (خامساً) أنه يدعو نفسه كذبا أنه ملك إسرائيل. (سادساً) إنه دخل الهيكل ومعه جمهور من الناس بسعف النخيل فلهذايأمر بيلاطس البنطي كونسيوس كرنيليوس قائد المئة أن يأتي بيسوع المذكور إلى المحل المعد لقتله وعليه أيضاً أن يمنع كل من يتعدي ضد تنفيذ الحكم فقيرا كان أو غنيا وأن يأتي به من باب الطرنا خارج أورشليم. وهاك أسماء الشهود الذين وقعوا على تنفيذ الحكم على يسوع المسيح (دانيال روباني فريسي, يوحنا زورو بابل, كاييت) وقد أرسل لكل سبط لوح من هذا الحكم.

بــيــــان

أسماء الأعضاء الذين تداولوا في الحكم على يسوع:
1- سمعان الأبرص: لماذا يحكم على هذا البار.
2- يورام: فهو العاصي الذي يستحق الموت بحسب الشريعة.
3- باراباس: انزعوا عنه الحياة انزعوه من الدنيا.
4- دبارياس: حيث أنه هيج الشبع فمستحق الموت.
5- تبراس: فليطرح في هاوية الشقاء.
6- باتولوميه: لماذا كل هذه المدة ولم يحكم عليه بالموت.
7- يوشافاط: اتركوه في السجن.
8- سابس: إن كان بارا أو لم يكن فمستحق كأس الحمام حيث أنه لم يحفظ لشريعة أبائنا.
9- بيلاطس البنطي: إني برئ من دم هذا البار.
10- سباسيل: فلنقاصه حتي في المستقبل لا يكرز ضدنا.
11- أناس: لا يجب الحكم أبدا على أحد بالموت ما لم نسمع أقواله.
12- نيقوديموس: أن شريعتنا لا تصرح بالحكم على أحد مالم تؤخذ أولا أقواله والأخبار عما فعل.
13- فوطيفار: أن هذا الإنسان بصفته خداع يطرد من المدينة.
14- رسموفين: ما فائدة الشريعة إن لم تحفظ.
15- هاريس: إن كان بارا أو لم يكن فحيث أنه هيج الشعب بكرازته فهو يستحق العقاب.
16- ريفاد: أجعلوه أولا يعترف بذنبه ومن ثم عاقبوه.
17- يوسف: إن لم يكن أحد يدافع عن هذا البار فعار علينا.
18- سوباط: الشرائع لا تحكم على أحد بالموت بدون سبب.
19- ميزا: إن كان بارا فلنسمع منه وإن كان مجرماً فليطرد.
20- رحبعام: نحن لنا شريعة وبموجبها يجب أن يموت.
21- كرسي رئيس الكهنة قيافا الذي هو رئيس كهنة اليهود كان قد تنبأ قائلا لا تسمعون منه شيئاً ولا تعتبروه لأن الأجدر أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة بأسرها.
------------------------------
صورة الرسالة الواردة من أورشليم من طرف يوليوس والي الجليل إلى المحفل الروماني بمدينة رومية إلى شزاريني أمير رومية.
إنه قد بلغني أيها الملك قيصر أنك ترغب معرفة ما أنا أخبرك به الآن فاعلم أنه يوجد في وقتنا هذا رجل سائر بالفضيلة العظمي يدعي يسوع وأن الشعب متخذة بمنزلة نبي الفضيلة وأن تلامنته يقولون أنه ابن الله خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما وجد ويوجد فيهما فبالحقيقة أيها الملك أنه يوميا يسمع عن يسوع هذا أشياء غريبة فيقيم الموتي ويشفي المرضي بكلمة واحدة وهو إنسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة بهية جدا حتى أنه يلتزم من نظر إليه أن يحييه ويخافه وشعره بغاية الاستواء متدرج على أذنيه ومن ثم إلى كتفيه ترابي إنما أكثر ضياء وفي جبينه عره كعادة الناصريين ثم جبينه مسطوح وإنما بهج ووجهه بغير تجعيد بمنخار معتدل وفهمه بلا عيب وأما منظره فهو رائق ومستر وعيناه كأشعة الشمس ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يحدق النظر في وجهه نظرا لطلعة ضيائه في حينما يوبخ يرهب ومتي أرشد أبكي ويجتذب الناس إلى محبته. تراه فرحا وقد قيل عنه أنه ما نظر قط يضحك بل بالحري يبكي وذراعاه ويداه هي بغاية اللطافة والجمال. ثم أنه بالمفاوضة يؤثر نادرة وبوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام فيخال بمنظره وشخصه أنه هو الرجل الأجمل. فإذا كنت ترغب يا قيصر أن تشاهده أعلمني وأنا أرسله إليك حالا من دون إبطاء ثم أنه من جهة العلوم أذهل مدينة أورشليم بأسرها لأنه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون أن يدرس شيئاً منها البتة ويمشي حافياً عريان الرأس فكثيرون إذ يرونه يهزءون به ولكن بحضرته وبالتكلم معه يرجف ويذهل وقيل أنه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الإنسان في التخوم وبالحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين أنه ما سمعت قط روايات عليه كمثل ما نعلم عن يسوع هذا وكثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه إلها ويعتقدون به وكثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه ويقولون أنه مضاد لشرائع جلالتك قتري في قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الأردياء ويقال عنه أنه ما أحزن أحدا قط بل بالعكس يخبرون عنه أولئك الذين عرفوه واختبروه أنهم حصلوا منه على إنعامات كلية وصحة تامة. فإذا أنا بكليتي ممتثل لطاعتك ولإتمام أوامر عظمتك وجلالتك.
الإمضــــاء
يوليوس لستوس
والي اليهودية

أما اكتشاف هذا اللوح فكان سنة 1280م. بمدينة الويلا من أعمال نابولي أثناء البحث عن الآثار الرومانية وبقى فيها إلى أن وجده المندوبون العلميون الذين رافقوا الجيش الفرنسي حين انتشبت الحرب في جنوبي ايطاليا وكان محافظا عليه في علبة من خشب الأبانوس في خزينة الأمتعة الكائنة بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان القريب من نابولي ثم نقل إلى كنيسة كازديتو وبقي فيها إلى أن تصرح لرهبان الكارتوزيان إجابة لطلبهم بحفظة ندهم جزاء لهم على ما بذلوه من الضحايا للجيش الفرنسي في إيطاليا, وكانت ترجمته إلى الفرنسية حرفا بحرف بمعرفة اللجنة العلمية وتحصل ريبون على رسم هذا اللوح, ولما مات وبيعت إلى مكتبته اشتري اللورد هوارد رسم هذا اللوح بمبلغ 2890 فرنك ومن مطابقة الأسباب الواردة في هذا اللوح لما هو وارد في الإنجيل يستدل على عدم وجود شبهة تاريخية تنفي صحة هذا اللوح


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

تم الدمج
النص دا خليط من المجمع السنهدريم ومجمع البروتوريين
لانى نيقوديموس عضواً في مجمع السنهدريم.



> والي ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في دار ندوة مجمع البروتوريين


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

رااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
​


----------

